# Rim Tape Brands - Does it matter?



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

There is my question of the day. Does it matter which brand or are they all the same to a commuter not looking to save weight? Also, if I have a 24mm wide rim, do I need tape close to that width? Do I just need enough tape to cover the holes for spokes? School me people. Thanks!


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

I usually use electrical tape without a problem. It usually goes like this: I have everything and the old rim tape is cracked or missing... I may need to be schooled too but so far so good. I've probably got a few wheels that have been that way for years.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

I've used electrical tape no problem, also. I also used duct tape once torn to fit my rims when I had nothing else available. It worked, but was thick.

the thick cloth tape tightens tire fit, so you can use it to get difficult tires to stay on your rims.

when I built up my commuter, I got whatever cheap stuff my LBS had when I picked up the wheelset I had ordered. I don't have any tire fit issues, so I dont' need the thick stuff. you do kinda want the width to fit your rim, but it's not like if your rims are 24mm, your strip MUST be 24mm. the strip needs to be wide enough to cover the spoke holes plus some overlap in case it moves around during tire install. the better it fits the channel in your rim, the less it will move and the less risk of flatting you'll have because of it. the cloth stuff is tough to remove when it's been there for awhile. the cheap strips are easy, and need replacing from time to time anyway.

my mtb uses UST wheels, so no rim strips there. I would go that route on my commuter if the rims I wanted came in UST flavor.


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

I kind of like the plastic rubberband type for ease of use and holding up best for reuse at tire changes.


----------



## Dalton (Jun 30, 2004)

Right now I may be leaning towards electrical tape (cause I have some on hand) but I am wondering how well it holds up for tire changes and just over time?


----------



## bedwards1000 (May 31, 2011)

Take some time to cut the hole for the valve stem and stick it right to the rim. It doesn't move when you do tire changes. The pressure of the tube sticks it right in place. I think I do 2 layers but I can't remember now. I do what ever seems right at the time.

I've never had an electrical tape / rim tape related flat. (I'll probably get one on my way home now, LOL... which would actually be pretty funny because I'm on a bike that I have never had the tires off of.)


----------



## GTscoob (Apr 27, 2009)

bedwards1000 said:


> I've never had an electrical tape / rim tape related flat. (I'll probably get one on my way home now, LOL... which would actually be pretty funny because I'm on a bike that I have never had the tires off of.)


Lucky. I used to use electrical tape but in the summer heat down here it would squirm around on the rim and expose spokes to the tube.

I use cut-down Gorilla Tape at home for tubeless rim strip and tubed rim strip, but the co-op I volunteer at uses 1/2" and 3/4" strapping tape. The strapping tape is cheap and impenetrable.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

I've had one inner tube fail because of using electrical tape. 
That was on a touring bike though, 700C x 32 tires at 80-90 psi.
The tape got cookie cut out on the rim, then the tube ballooned out onto the ends of the spokes. Took quite a while to get to that point , like a year or so.
Other than that I have never really given any thought to rim tape so can't offer an opinion to the op


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Never used straight electrical tape, but I have a few torn rubber strips mended with it. I`ve found some tapes easier to install than others, but never noticed that any of them did a better job once in the rim. The Velox cloth tape sure is pretty- what a shame you can`t see how bling your rim strips are with a tire mounted . See through tire and tube suggestions, anybody?



GTscoob said:


> I use cut-down Gorilla Tape at home for tubeless rim strip and tubed rim strip, but the co-op I volunteer at uses 1/2" and 3/4" strapping tape. The strapping tape is cheap and impenetrable.


I`ve heard of people using strapping tape, but how do you punch a valve hole? The threads don`t cause any problems?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

rodar y rodar said:


> I`ve heard of people using strapping tape, but how do you punch a valve hole? The threads don`t cause any problems?


It's still just tape, a sharp pointy thing works fine

I've tried 'em all and I always end up back at electrical tape, 2 layers. Had a few issues over many years, but same thing with proper rim strips.
I used the mr tuffy or whatever the protection strips are but I had at least as many flats and they make tire change difficult


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Electrical for tubes, Gorilla for tubeless. Never had an issue with either.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I use the magic unicorn stuff - Velox. It's more expensive than electrical tape, but it's always worked well for me and it's only a few bucks. I've generally been able to use the same strip of tape for the life of the rim.

I've also gotten away with using other kinds of tape. Never e-tape, but duct tape. It does make me a little nervous when I change a tire and see how distinct the spoke holes are.

Only the edges of the holes need to be covered. It's easier to put the tape in with good alignment if it's relatively wide relative to the rim channel, though.

I guess for me it's a matter of "this stuff is purpose-built for this job," "it works," and "if it ain't broke, don't fix it."


----------



## jrm (Jan 12, 2004)

*What ive noticed*

is that it depends on the rim diameter, spoke bed width and depth and how much PSI your running.

An example, mounting a 28c tire on a 700c mavic OP rim with 100 to 120 psi the pressure of the tube against the electrical tape caught on the edge of the spoke bed which in time resulted in a flat. Whereas a 35c tire on a 700c 29er rim with 70psi i had no problems at all. From here on out i use cloth or the reinforced tape like stuff.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

Dalton said:


> There is my question of the day. Does it matter which brand or are they all the same to a commuter not looking to save weight? Also, if I have a 24mm wide rim, do I need tape close to that width? Do I just need enough tape to cover the holes for spokes? School me people. Thanks!


3M fiber reinforced strapping tape. Best rim tape ever. Just needs to cover the spoke holes. I prefer it not be on the bead seat so I use the 1/2".

Electrical tape is too stretchy and can move too easily.


----------



## 4Crawler (Oct 30, 2011)

shiggy said:


> 3M fiber reinforced strapping tape. Best rim tape ever. Just needs to cover the spoke holes. I prefer it not be on the bead seat so I use the 1/2".
> 
> Electrical tape is too stretchy and can move too easily.


I've also used that tape back in the day. In fact it was still in my rims on my road bike when I rebuilt it last spring. So it has been there for about 20 years now and still working fine. Only issue is that as it dries out, it can be a little hard to remove as the tape will just pull up in little strips.


----------



## shiggy (Dec 19, 1998)

4Crawler said:


> I've also used that tape back in the day. In fact it was still in my rims on my road bike when I rebuilt it last spring. So it has been there for about 20 years now and still working fine. Only issue is that as it dries out, it can be a little hard to remove as the tape will just pull up in little strips.


I have never needed to remove it. In the rare case of needing to replace a spoke or nipple I just cut the tape out of the one spoke hole and put a new 6-8" strip of tape over the hole when repaired. Works great.


----------



## evenes (Apr 1, 2012)

I've been using the Velocity veloplugs with very good results. If you ever need to replace a spoke, just pop off the plug for that spoke hole. Simple as can be.


----------

